# Beam shots of 9V tactical and miniturbo lamp assemblies



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are beamshots of 15 9-volt (9V) lamp assemblies, shot from 10 feet (3.05 meters). 

Unfortunately, these shots won't let you compare brightness reliably. My digital camera (a Fuji F10) didn't let me lock down a single exposure setting--say, f/5.6 at 1/4 second @ISO 200--that I could then use across all shots. Instead, all exposures were made automatically; the camera averaged each exposure. Flood beams seem nearly as bright as throw beams. 

I probably should have gone to Plan B: Shoot pairs of beams, side by side. And I will do just that for my beam shots of 3.7V lamp assemblies.

All shots were taken at ISO 200 at -1/3 stop. (That much I could control.) The target was a 28-inch SR5 bullseye from the National Rifle Association. As you look at the beam shots, *keep in mind that the target is not white; it is beige or vanilla,* or, as the NRA calls it, "buff." Only the centermost 4-inch disk is white; it's a circle that I cut from a compact disk sleeve to cover the target's black bullseye.

For all shots, I used Wolf Eyes lithium-ion cells, in the largest size that I felt a typical user would use. The cells were tested at 4.08 to 4.15V.

*Tactical Lamp Assemblies (26mm Reflectors)*

We'll begin with the lamp we all want: the *Surefire P91* high-output lamp assembly (HOLA), powered by two 168A cells:






The P91's "wall of light" extends well beyond the 28-inch circle. 

Next come three G&P G90s, powered by two 150B cells (Wolf Eyes' designation for 150S). One of these was a Digilight, one came with my G&P G90, and one came mounted in the miniturbo head of my LEDWave Z3. Unfortunately, I swapped out the lamps and reflectors and lost track of which was which. I think that my Digilight is the less efficient of Digilight's variants, for I haven't noticed any difference in runtime among the three. Of the two stubbies, the one that came with the G90 flashlight is not high-pressure. The other, I think, is Digilight's original high-pressure variant.

*G&P P90, Sample 1 (stubby filament):*






Sample 1 had a short, stubby filament.

*G&P G90, Sample 2 (stubby filament):*






*G&P Sample 3 (long filament):*






I think that Sample 3 came with my LEDWave because, as we shall see, it's the only G90 that was able to focus properly in the 41mm reflector. Mounted here in the standard 26mm reflector, it was quite bright.

*Pathfinder P90* (from Emilion):






From Emilion's description and a CPFer's post, I was expecting a wide beam; the P90 disappointed. It was neither wide nor especially bright. You'd be better off playing the G90/Digilight crap shoot.

Next, the *B-X3 9V xenon lamp from PentagonLight*. At 32mm wide, its reflector is noticeably wider than the 26mm tacticals, yet narrower than the 36mm and 41mm miniturbos. I was unable to mount it in any of my G&P, Wolf Eyes, or Surefire heads, so I held it against a pair of 150B cells lodged in a G&P:






The PentagonLight has fallen behind in at least three measures: total output, whiteness, and smoothness. It was as yellowy and non-throwy as Wolf Eyes' original 9V D26, but without that lamp's considerable flood. Another disappointment.

Now let's mix it up with the only LED in the group, a *regulated Turbo 3W/1W (switchable) module* from Emilion, set at 3W and run on a pair of 150B cells:






I was quite pleased with this beam. In indoor use, it could probably hold its own against the three G&Ps. When run on a single cell, it's less bright and less white. For about $10 more, Emilion sells an upscale version that uses an improved Nexgen circuit.

*Miniturbo Lamp Assemblies (36-41mm Reflectors)*

Make a reflector wider and deeper, and you can achieve more throw. Or so says conventional wisdom. Luckily for us, G&P and Wolf Eyes offer their 9V lamps wity both tactical (26mm) and miniturbo (41 or 36mm) reflectors. Do the miniturbos deliver the throw? 

Let's see how the three G&P G90s performed when mounted in a Digilight 41mm stochastically treated miniturbo reflector.

*G&P G90, Sample 1, in a Digilight Range Extender Head (41 miniturbo reflector):*






*G&P G90, Sample 2, in a Digilight Range Extender Head (41 miniturbo reflector):*






The Range Extender Head is supposed to concentrate the beam for better throw. Why, then, do these beams look like floods? 

Their stubby-filaments couldn't achieve proper focus. Don't be fooled, as my camera's light meter was: What you're seeing is not a smooth, bright flood but a series of ugly concentric rings of unfocused light. *I've stated repeatedly that any G90 lamp will work just fine in the miniturbo reflector. I was wrong.*

The *G&P G90 Sample 3 (long filament) in the Range Extender Head *tells a happier story:






At last, a G90 that collimates nice and tight in the large Digilight reflector. I'm nearly positive that this s the high-pressure lamp from my LEDBeam Z3. Not bad for a "120 lumen" lamp (according to OMBU/LEDBeam). 

We finally get to the 9V lamp assemblies from Wolf Eyes. These cells were tested with the thicker, 150A cells, the size for which the company's 9A body was designed. 

*Original Wolf Eyes 9V D26* (used in the tactical headed 9A/9H/9T):






The original 9V D26 (and its twin, the original Pila 9V narrow lamp) enjoyed something of a cult following among flood lovers, especially law enforcement officers (LEOs). And for good reason: Just look at that beam: wide and even. Though no match for the mighty P91 in whiteness, breadth, or output, the old D26 drew just over half the current--about 1.34 amps, according to one CPF test (whose URL is lost in the archives). This was a beam for individuals who actually _used_ their flashlights, particularly outdoors, where the admittedly yellowish cast lent depth and detail to foliage and ground.

Its 2006 successor shows little of the Wolf Eyes heritage; in fact, I would say it has more in common with a G&P G90.

*Wolf Eyes new 9V D26:*






How do the old and new compare? 

*beam geometry: *Gone is the old D26's wide, even flood; in its place is a large spot surrounded by a smooth corona. Is it as wide as its forebear? That depends on how many rings you count as useful light.

*beam color:* Gone is the old D26's unabashedly yellowish tinge. The new D26 casts a beam that's snow white. In fact, the entire Wolf Eyes 2006 lineup is this white.

*total output:* According to QuickBeam's tests of the old and new 9V Wolf Eyes lamps, output has been increased by about 20 percent. Used with primary cells, it's competitive with the best G&P high-pressure G90s. Used with the fatter 150A cells, it may gain a marginal advantage over the smaller 150S-type cells used in G&P/Surefire bodies.

*efficiency:* Wolf Eyes rates the new 9V D26 runtime as 60 minutes, up 10 minutes (20 percent) from the old 9V D26.

The Wolf Eyes D36 takes the D26 lamp and mounts it in a 36mm reflector. The 9V D36 is used in the company's 9D/9DX, 9M/9MX, and M90.

*Wolf Eyes original 9V D36:*






Wolf Eyes used to claim that its D36 threw twice as far as the D26 tactical lamp. After I challenged this claim in these forums, the company recalibrated its claim, stating that the D36 would improve throw by about one-third. This correlates with my personal experience.

*Wolf Eyes new (2006) 9V D36:*






The new D36 concentrates the beam into an eyeball-scorching thrower. I think it could out-throw a Streamlight TL-3. It's a totally different beast from both the old D36 and the new D26, a radical departure from the company's "wall of light" origins.

And I'll let you in on a secret: The 3.7V D36 throws amazingly far, too. I'll be taking side-by-side shots of the two, indoors and out.

The new D36, of course, shares the new D26's improvements in whiteness, efficiency, and total output. 

We conclude our look at the first 15 beams with the RICO Alpha 9, mounted in a Wolf Eyes 9D (42mm head) and powered by two 150A cells.

To use the RICO in a Wolf Eyes 9D, you must flip the cells so that the postive end is facing "up," as in a Surefire light. It's a tight fit, requiring considerable effort to engage the head onto the body. It fits the 9M and M90 (45mm head) more easily, as well as original Pila GL3X and GL4 series.

The Alpha 9 can be single-clicked by two low-cost protected 17500 or 18500 cells. If you use them in the 9D, you may need spacers to reach the Alpha 9.

*RICO Alpha 9 (original, 2005)*






The Alpha 9's beam is as wide and even as the original D26; out-throws the original D36, and is noticeably whiter than either. It will deliver more than 55 minutes of runtime on two 18500 or 150A cells.

In February 2006, RICO announced an improved Alpha 9. I'll test one when I get a hold of one.

*Conclusions
*It's often said that LED emitters are advancing at the speed of light, while incandescent technology is standing still. These tests belie that adage. The past year has seen improvements in 9V lamp assemblies across the board--in throw (G&P, Wolf Eyes), whiteness (Wolf Eyes), output (Wolf Eyes, Pila, RICO) and efficiency (Wolf Eyes, Digilight). 

The months to come will see another round of improved lamp assemblies, from Pila (whiter, brighter), G&P (with a 14V model), and RICO.

Where does that leave Surefire? Still leading the pack with its unrivaled P91. No 9V lamp assembly throws as much light. To find an incandescent beam this wide, you must step up to the G&P's 12V G120.

But the P91 is not for everyone. It draws about 2.5 amps, draining a pair of 150B cells in less than 20 minutes. But P91 enthusiasts will gladly carry a body that's longer (the Digilight T12), thicker (the Wolf Eyes 9A), or costlier (TranquillityBase's custom 2x18650 body) to run their beloved P91 with longer runtime. 

What about mortals and normal flashaholics, who simply want an hour's runtime in a 3x123A body, but still want as much light as possible. Which 9V lamp assembly should they choose?

Among CPFers, Digilight currently has the greatest mindshare. The company found a way to take the bright, white, smooth beam of G&P's high-pressure G90 and deliver it with only two-thirds the watts of any other G90. That's no small feat.

Moreover, the Digilight lamp can be run in a tactical reflector (for easy carry) or in a miniturbo reflector (for greater throw).

But Wolf Eyes' new D26 and D36 may have edged out Digilight in overall output and whiteness, while coming close in lumen-hours per watt. The D26 won't throw quite as far as a Digilight, but that's because its beam is wider. Not as wide as before, but wide enough to be more useful at short-to-medium distances. As for the D36, it will handily outthrow a Digilight miniturbo. It may even outthrow the Streamlight TL-3.

Which single lamp assembly delivers the best compromise? In my opinion, the RICO Alpha 9. Name any criterion--throw, whiteness, smoothness, flood, total output, efficiency. The RICO won't win any of them, but it will place extremely close to the 1st- or 2nd-place lamp. To my eyes, it's the most well-rounder lamp of all. 

But the RICO won't fit a Surefire P-type body, and many of you simply won't use any other body. Which lamp would I recommend as the best "all rounder" for a P body? A Wolf Eyes new D26.

Which 9V lamp assemblies do I use? 

In my commuter bag, I use a T12 body with a Surefire P91. I use this light when crossing busy streets. No other tactical lamp will light up a traffic wand as brightly.

For my purposes, a good flood is far more useful than throw. So in my pocket, I now carry the original Wolf Eyes D26 or a Surefire P91, in a Wolf Eyes 9A body. The P91 is more satisfying, but I worry about its shorter runtime.

In my car, I keep a G&P G90 or Digilight in a 3x123A, with a Surefire traffic wand.


----------



## Rogue_monkey (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Beam shots of 9V lamp assemblies*

wow. Great beam shots. Thanks for those. I see a lot of time was spent making these. Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the 3.7v ones


----------



## Somy Nex (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Beam shots of 9V lamp assemblies*



Rogue_monkey said:


> wow. Great beam shots. Thanks for those. I see a lot of time was spent making these. Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the 3.7v ones



ditto. clearly not just the usefulness of the information presented, but also the amount of time and effort spent making these must be commended. :thumbsup: eagerly anticipating the rest of the shots!


----------



## my name is fake (Mar 20, 2006)

Paul


Great job & thanks!:goodjob: 

I am planning to purchase the WE 3.7V LA...however, quick question: Is the 3.7V LA labelled as D36 or D26? Mike's earlier email abt discounts states the 100 lumens/60 mins on RCR123s is the D26....


Another general question ( well i asked Mike of PTS abt this and waiting for an asnwer):

How come PTS does not ship the W-E rechargeable series overseas? 

:help:


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 20, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Next, the *B-X3 9V xenon lamp from PentagonLight*. At 32mm wide, its reflector is noticeably wider than the 26mm tacticals, yet narrower than the 36mm and 41mm miniturbos. I was unable to mount it in any of my G&P, Wolf Eyes, or Surefire heads, so I held it against a pair of 150B cells lodged in a G&P:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am shocked by this. I have compared my pentagonlight X3 to my new wolf-eyes D36 and it is greater or equal in terms of whiteness and throw, failing in only brightness.

I assume this is the lamp that I sold you. I will gladly send you another one to test if you would like, I am not faulting the testing you did at all but fault the lamp assembly itself. I have noticed that the older lamp assemblies from pentagonlight are not as white/bright as the newer ones I own. I noticed this only in the X1 and X2 model lamps and failed to apply it to the X3, I have since purchased several new pentagonlight lamps and would have no problem sending another for you to test. Perhaps contact with pentagonlight may be in order, I may call them tomorrow and find out if they have changed the lamp specs within the last year.


----------



## Orbit (Mar 20, 2006)

you must remember that he wasn't able to set an exposure for all the pics so the camera decided what to use for each photo, therefore pics can't be used for comparison.


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 20, 2006)

Orbit said:


> you must remember that he wasn't able to set an exposure for all the pics so the camera decided what to use for each photo, therefore pics can't be used for comparison.



Please understand I was not comparing pictures in this thread but was mentioning that in my comparions of the lights I mentioned in actual use by myself.

I can post some pics comparing the {newer? better?} X3 lamps to the D36 and/or the RICO alpha 9 if anyone would like.


----------



## Orbit (Mar 20, 2006)

spoonrobot said:


> Please understand I was not comparing pictures in this thread but was mentioning that in my comparions of the lights I mentioned in actual use by myself.
> 
> I can post some pics comparing the {newer? better?} X3 lamps to the D36 and/or the RICO alpha 9 if anyone would like.


 
that would be tops.


----------



## Delvance (Mar 20, 2006)

PIM,

Woah, :goodjob: ! All this info is going to be very handy for alot of people! Thanks alot for your time, effort and money spent.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 20, 2006)

> From Emilion's description and a CPFer's post, I was expecting a wide beam; the {pathfinder}P90 disappointed. It was neither wide nor especially bright. You'd be better off playing the G90/Digilight crap shoot.



interesting- The Pathfinder that I have, is very similar in output and color to the HPG90 we have- only difference being that it's longer filament doesn't focus into as round of a beam. (and it uses a bit more power, 1.33A as apposed to 1.2A).


----------



## CoffeeAchiever (Mar 20, 2006)

Fantastic lamp assembly comparison review Paul. Now I have a few more lamps to buy! I'm starting with a Wolf Eyes D26. 

I found your assessment of DigiLight's 9V Range Extender assembly to be consistent with my own experience. You state that your beam shots do not adequately illustrate the true nature of the DigiLight 9V Range Extender's beam. Your beam photo certainly looks smooth and even. My 9V Range Extender throws a butterfly shaped hotspot with the lamp filament lead shadows clearly visible on a white painted wall. Also, my DigiLight 9V Range Extender is a flood-monster like yours. The reflector may concentrate the hotspot and corona but this light throws a wider cone of light than any other lamp assembly I own. Very puzzling indeed. 

Again, great job Paul.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 20, 2006)

Really, guys, I'm embarrassed by your accolades. I look at these beam shots and I'm embarrassed; I see little difference in brightness. The programmed exposure really did a number on the beam-to-beam differences. I guess there's been a pent-up demand for a comprehensive comparison like this, so that a beam width comparison is better than no comparison at all. 

I can't wait to get a manual-exposure digicam and do these shots again!


----------



## wquiles (Mar 20, 2006)

Paul,

I would be more than happy to photograph all of these with my Canon Rebel XT. I now have done enough manual exposure shots indoors/outdoors, that I can do these for you if you want 

Will


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 20, 2006)

I suppose I could live without my 9V collection for a couple weeks; I'd still have my 3.7V stuff. Let me think about it, Will. Your offer would certainly be of value to many people. But I might just borrow the proper digicam. I'll be buying a new one in August, when my daughter takes our current one to college. But I don't want everyone to wait that long.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 20, 2006)

i've been meaning to retake the shots of the G90, Pathfinder P90, and G120 that I have here now that I figured out how to set the exposure time manually.


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 20, 2006)

spoonrobot said:


> Please understand I was not comparing pictures in this thread but was mentioning that in my comparions of the lights I mentioned in actual use by myself.
> 
> I can post some pics comparing the {newer? better?} X3 lamps to the D36 and/or the RICO alpha 9 if anyone would like.



Comparison of the RICO Alpha 9 lamp, new Wolf-Eyes D36 lamp, and the {new?} Pentagonlight X3 lamp with a shot of the older Wolf-Eyes D36 lamp to provide a control on the color of the lamps. All are similar to each other in terms of whiteness and apparently also in terms of brightness.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 20, 2006)

This is great, spoonrobot. The more photo posts here, the better. 

You're right, this "new" B-X3 is just as bright as the RICO and the new D36.

I'm puzzled by the similarities of beam width. Perhaps the floods don't reveal their breadth at a short distance. How close were the wall shots?


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 20, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> This is great, spoonrobot. The more photo posts here, the better.
> 
> You're right, this "new" B-X3 is just as bright as the RICO and the new D36.
> 
> I'm puzzled by the similarities of beam width. Perhaps the floods don't reveal their breadth at a short distance. How close were the wall shots?



I don't currently have any white walls (wood paneling) so the shots are ceiling shots from 6 feet. Not really enough distance to get a feel for beam shape, I was hoping more to show similar brightness/whiteness.


----------



## Razor (Mar 21, 2006)

Excellent shots, Paul and Spoonrobot. About the new Wolf Eyes lamps - and I guess this question is more in Paul's ballpark - which of the two lamp sizes is better at flood lighting short to moderate distances? I've learned my lesson with throwers; my Strion is great, but it leaves a little more to be desired when I just want to evenly light up an area. You report the the WE lamps as being known for its "wall of light", which always gives me the impression that it's undoubtedly a good flooder. But in the case of the D26, does it have any ooomph left for moderate distance lighting? Along the same lines, you report the D36 as a monster light shooter, but does it have much spill light to flood an area?


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 21, 2006)

Razor said:


> Excellent shots, Paul and Spoonrobot. About the new Wolf Eyes lamps - and I guess this question is more in Paul's ballpark - which of the two lamp sizes is better at flood lighting short to moderate distances? I've learned my lesson with throwers; my Strion is great, but it leaves a little more to be desired when I just want to evenly light up an area. You report the the WE lamps as being known for its "wall of light". That phrase always gives me the impression that it's undoubtedly a good flooder, but in the case of the D26, does it have any ooomph left for moderate distance lighting? Along the same lines, you report the D36 as a monster light shooter, but does it have much spill light to flood an area?



My opinion:

I feel P90 is good for moderate range flood due to the oval beam. You can turn the light so that the oval is horizontal and light up an area of pretty good width. 

Also, the newer Wolf-Eyes lamps are less "wall" and more "pencil" light. Not a laser like a Surefire turbohead or TL-3 but not nearly as floodly as the older Wolf-Eyes lamps. If you don't mind the yellower tinge I recommend the older D36 for short-moderate flood. It has some oopmh left for moderate range but really shines short range. Tonight I'll try outdoor comparison pics for tomorrow between new/old D36 lamps.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with everything spoonrobot has just posted. Wolf Eyes no longer makes floody lamps except their 12V D36. For a 9V white flood with runtime, use an original RICO Alpha 9 in a Wolf Eyes 42mm or 45mm head. For the most joy, run a Surefire P91 in a Wolf Eyes 9A or 9T.


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 23, 2006)

*Handy-Dandy small-size pics at bottom of the post!


Here ya go!

Distance to tree is 13 yards. Ambient lighting is insignificant, and all lights have new batteries. It appears that the smaller the hotspot the more throw the light has. However, do not use this comparison outside these pictures since it's use can only be limited to comparison between the pics below since other pictures feature different settings, etc.

*New Wolf-Eyes D36*
Compared to the old the beam is much more punchy, good for distance sighting to @50-60 yards practical.






*Old Wolf-Eyes D36*
Excellent indoor beam. Obvious yellow tinge and very floody, less bright than new D36. Beyond a few yards has not discernible hotspot, makes it harder for me to actually see things at moderate distance, hard to explain but odd.





*Pentagonlight X3*
Also very punchy, equal throw as the wolf-eyes and just as white. Perhaps longer runtime but unverified.





*RICO Alpha 9*
I feel has the best throw of the bunch but it somewhat of a lottery since one of the three lamps I recieved has a crooked bulb and only one is a super thrower, the rest are not as throwy.





*Pentagonlight L3 featuring WWOT Emitter*
Threw this in for no real reason. Beam is very floody with donut-hole hotspot (done on purpose for more throw) that throws about as far as the average 2-cell incandescent. Actually outputs more light than any of the 9-volt lamps pictured here.





*Surefire P90*
Beamshots show oval beam in horizontal and then vertical positions. Horizontal position is very useful, a nice wide beam of light. Appears brighter than pictures indicate. Second-worst thrower, second best "floodiest" beam out of all pictured. Provides more of a defined area to look at than the old D36 making it easier to actually see things at moderate distance.









*Surefire KT4 Turbohead + MN15 lamp (Think M3T)*
Shown to compare beams with the others. Very small hotspot but very good throw. Exceeds TL-3 by perhaps a third. Shown horizontal and vertical also since it has an obvious oval beam.










NewD36 - OldD36







Pentagon X3 - RICO 9







P90 Horizontal - P90 Vertical







KT4 + MN15 Horizontal - KT4 + MN15 Vertical







Pentagon L3 WWOT






*Next week: 3 volt/ 6 volt LED pictures.


----------



## madecov (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you guys.
Looks good. Seems like us hotwire folks have some new options.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 23, 2006)

spoonrobot - Great job on the outdoor shots. As one that has done these exterior shots before, I know first hand how much work it is to get these shots done. Simply outstanding! :rock: 

Will


----------



## Razor (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you Spoonrobot for the pics. I always believe real-world shots are just as important as target shots, and I cannot thank you and Paul enough for the efforts you guys have put into making these sets of beamshots. I'm in the market for a new light, and because I'm staked on a 9v Wolf Eyes this time around, trying to choose between their D26 lights (smaller size) or a D36 (more output) has gotten me stringed sideways up the wall. And the "poor college kid" sydrome is effectively keeping me from the "get 'em both" solution.

In your guy's opinion - or anyone who has these lamps - which has better flood, relatively speaking (even though you've already told me neither the 26 nor the 36 are dedicated flooders)? I may eventually buy a more purposeful flood lamp, but right now I'm concerend with which has more out-of-the-box usefulness at the moment. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 24, 2006)

Suffering from poor "college kid sydrome" on this end too.

D26 vs. D36

The D26 and the D36 should have the same output for practical purposes since they both use the same bulb. Output may be slightly different depending on differing reflector efficiencies but to your eye they _should_ appear to have the same output. The D26 will have more flood too since it has a smaller reflector. I will have pics of the D26 in the same format above either Saturday or Monday.

Now, depending on where you plan to use your light and how you plan to use it you can make your choice. For me I chose the D26 as my work light since I wear chef pants that have a tendency to slide down over the course of my shift if anything heavier than a two-cell light or my WG9D is carried. However, on my off days I carry the D36 since I live/play in a rural area and the extra throw is needed for identifying distance objects, especially with the resurgence in wild/rabid dogs that invariably accompany the winter months.

I feel that if you just want an EDC light and don't need anything special go with the D26 since it makes a smaller light and extra lamps can be carried in the surfire spares carrier so you aren't caught with no light from a blown bulb. But if throw really is your thing get the D36.

p.s. I appreciate the compliments on the beamshots. Nice to help out fellow posters.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 24, 2006)

Based on what you say about the P91. Being the absolute largest output of any of the 9V lamps available, I think I'm going to buy one. I just ordered 2 17670 "new" li-ions from AW. He says the new protection circuitry doesn't shut down the cell untill 4 amps. And a 1600mah cell should be able to drive 3.2A (2C) without risk, putting the 2.5A draw of the P91 in reach for much cheaper than pila cells. Should provide over 30 minuts of operation. I've found that driving 1.33A of the pathfinder lamp I currently use, I can get several days of pizza delivery accomplished without a recharge. I wouldn't be worried about having to recharge more frequently to gain the output. Hopefully, it will work. (anyone tried this yet?)


----------



## NoFair (Mar 24, 2006)

Great beamshots! 
Thanks for doing this


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 24, 2006)

Throw a TL-3 in there for comparison please!!! Nice photos BTW! what is the distance of those beams? Is it me or the D-36 is ownin the P-90?:rock: 

AlexGT


----------



## mdocod (Mar 24, 2006)

alex- read his post. The beamshots do not show accurate comparisons for brightness, so the only way to determin a quantity of ownage would be to read the remarks in the post., (camera is autoadjusting exposure time), and the only P90 tested was a Pathfinder P90 from emilion. (not a surefire P90 just making sure you don't get the 2 confused). hope this helps clear this up- again.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh! I tought it was the SF P90! Thanks for the correction


----------



## bwaites (Mar 31, 2006)

This is a GREAT review!!

I would like to know the run times on 3x123 and on Pila 150S or 150A sized cells for the various lamps, is that possible?

I currently run P91's in all my 3x123 lights and with unprotected LiIon 123's in my 2 cell lights and was hoping for a close match at lower draws and longer run times on the same cells without giving up TOO much output.

I KNOW, I KNOW, I want the world too!! But if the run time of the new Wolf Eyes lamps is twice the runtime of the P91, then the difference in output might be a good tradeoff!!

Help!!

Bill


----------



## Action (Apr 25, 2006)

Very nice comparision.

The D26 and D36 are going to be concurrently manufactured or is the D26 on the way out?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 26, 2006)

"D26" simply means that the reflector is 26mm across. It will remain the lamp assembly for all Wolf Eyes narrow tactical heads.


----------



## c4igrant (May 21, 2006)

I recently got some the WE 3.7V, 6V and 9V lamp modules to try out in my WG series weaponlights. All I can say is WOW! Below are some beam shots I took.


C4

www.GRTactical.com




*SF P90 on the left & WE 9V w/CR123A batts*





*SF P90 on the left & WE 9V w/Rechargeable batts*


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (May 21, 2006)

Why does Wolf Eyes rate its 9V D26 less bright (200 lumens vs. 220) when powered by rechargeables? If the 123A cells were fresh, then these beam shots--and the experience of others--suggests that the opposite is true.


----------



## c4igrant (May 21, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Why does Wolf Eyes rate its 9V D26 less bright (200 lumens vs. 220) when powered by rechargeables? If the 123A cells were fresh, then these beam shots--and the experience of others--suggests that the opposite is true.



Paul, I used fresh Titanium batts and fully charged 150B's.



C4


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2006)

bwaites said:


> I would like to know the run times on 3x123 and on Pila 150S or 150A sized cells for the various lamps, is that possible?


The sticky thread on current draw at the top of this forum might help give us an idea. 
For instance, 2x17500 (newer 1100mAh cells from AW-comparable to 150S) give me 54 minutes with the Wolf-Eyes 9V D26(1.32A), and 64 minutes from my TL3(1.23A).
I know that percentage-wise, considering current vs. runtime, they should be a little closer in runtime, so I'm sure the difference has something to do with voltage required for the individual lamp, current draw under load at different voltages, etc...stuff too in-depth for me to spend time pondering, but based on the initial current draw, the mAh rating of the batteries, and the fact that there wasn't a noticeable drop in brightness from start to finish, I was pretty happy with both, regardless. 

I've also wondered about W-E's lumen ratings with the different batteries after seeing my 9V D26 and Robocop's 9V D36 LAs on both, with the rechargeables always seeming brighter.

edit:
Crap. Just realized that my mA measurement were taken with 3x123, not the 17500s, so I'll have to check those as well.


----------



## 13Coupee (May 27, 2006)

Am I correct to assume that the new D26 will be equal or better throwing then the SureFire P90? 

Also, where can I get one and be sure I'm getting the new LA?


----------



## c4igrant (May 27, 2006)

13Coupee said:


> Am I correct to assume that the new D26 will be equal or better throwing then the SureFire P90?
> 
> Also, where can I get one and be sure I'm getting the new LA?



As a SF dealer and now a WE dealer, I can verify that the WE D26 9V bulbs kick the crap out of the P90 bulb. I have the 2nd generation of the WE D26 9V bulbs in stock.

They are half way down the page: http://www.gandrtactical.com/grlights.htm


C4


----------



## Owen (May 28, 2006)

13Coupee said:


> Am I correct to assume that the new D26 will be equal or better throwing then the SureFire P90?
> 
> Also, where can I get one and be sure I'm getting the new LA?


The 9V D26 is "floody", but they put out a lot more light than a P90. Main difference I see is that the spill is MUCH brighter. I don't see much difference in thow. 
Try the Digilight if you're looking for throw. Big difference in beam. Dimmer spill than the D26, more like a P90 with a much more intense hotspot when you get it dialed in.


----------



## c4igrant (May 28, 2006)

Owen said:


> The 9V D26 is "floody", but they put out a lot more light than a P90. Main difference I see is that the spill is MUCH brighter. I don't see much difference in thow.
> Try the Digilight if you're looking for throw. Big difference in beam. Dimmer spill than the D26, more like a P90 with a much more intense hotspot when you get it dialed in.



I would have to disagree. The NEW WE 9V D26 has much better throw than the P90. It is also a pure white (not yellow). The spill is also much better and perfectly round. From a tactical standpoint, this is what I look for in a combat light. Not to mention that the WE 9V is HALF the price of a SF P90!


C4


----------



## spoonrobot (May 28, 2006)

13Coupee said:


> Also, where can I get one and be sure I'm getting the new LA?



http://www.pts-flashlights.com/ has them too.


----------



## cue003 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok. So I have read that the WE D26 is brighter etc than the SF P90... Does that also apply to the WE D36? How is the runtime of the WE D26 and D36 vs the P90? is it still about 60 min?

So is it still necessary to utilize the P91 if one was to use the WE D26/36?

Probably going to buy a 9p and interested in one of these lamps.

Also is there an improvement bulb for the SF N2 for use in a SRTH/Turbohead?

Curtis


----------

